
Verizon Business enters into agreement to acquire BlueJeans - dionmanu
https://www.verizon.com/about/news/verizon-business-enters-agreement-acquire-bluejeans
======
jdlyga
We use BlueJeans at work, and it's an excellent piece of software. Very
reliable, and integrates well with conference rooms and our meeting system.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Don't worry, if Verizon does buy it out, they'll fix those things soon enough
in order to extract value.

~~~
t0mas88
I've had that exact experience with EdgeCast, it worked great before Verizon
and went to shit within 12 months of acquisition. We cancelled at the first
opportunity after the acquisition.

------
mathattack
Why did BlueJeans flounder?

